# anxiety, depression, lamictal and kolonopin



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Well, I just about said it all in my subject line. I suffer from chronic depression with tendency toward mania on every antidepressant I've ever tried. I also have anxiety and PTSD and am IBS-C. My doctor started me on Lamictal which is a drug orignally approved for bipolar disorder with individuals having depression as main symptom rather than mania. So, I have been on a low dose of Lamictal for 2 weeks. I definetly feel more "up" yet a little agitated too. I take a klonopin .5mg during the day to take an edge off and another Klonopin before bed along with Restoril for sleep. The klonopin makes me want to smoke more and I'm trying to get off of those! The klonopin has always helped with my C. I guess it relaxes me to the point that I'm not as anxious about pooping. I am very worried about taking klonopin and Restoril long term yet I don't think I'll be able to continue taking Lamictal without it. Antidepressants make me feel like hell, and way out there. Yet...I hate feeling depressed all the time too. I've been so depressed that I could NOT get out of bed. So what's the answer? I guess being on drugs the rest of my life, which is not something I want to do. Oh well..thanks for listening. Tiss


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh Tiss,I feel so badly for you that you're are freeling so low. You know, a lot of people are on medication for most of their life--for high blood pressure, diabetes, thyroid problems and lots more. Just because your illness involves a different part of your body--your brain--does not make you any less than them. My mother suffered from depression her whole life. Finally, at 78 she started taking anti-depressants..what a difference. My girlfriend grew up with a mother who was manic her whole life and finally got on meds three years before her death at 80. My girlfriend was so glad she got to know the woman behind the disease before she was gone. So don't be ashamed or afraid about taking the medication you need. It shows you are strong enough to face your fears and find a way to get passed them. I take Xanax and Effexor every day and I have no difficulty telling anyone they gave me my life back. Take care.


----------



## Inky_Sami (Nov 21, 2003)

I could not agree more. My antidepressants have given me back my life...and I have NO shame in sharing that I cannot cope without them.My IBS started the same time my depression did at age 15, 30 years ago. I have only been on anti-depressants for 4 years now and what I wouldn't give to go back in time and get on them. Sami


----------



## Anita Lichfield (Aug 25, 2003)

I realize what I'm about to say may not be a popular answer to everyone's problem, but I have to admit that I have anxiety, depression and IBS, but I don't take medication for any of them. I've found that a good, high fiber, low junk/processed food diet, plenty of exercise, and a lot of prayer, help me to deal with these above mentioned illnesses much better than drugs. AND, I save money, plus I feel a greater sense of accomplishment at overcoming this trial. To prove that this method works, I actually spoke in public today at church. There were at least 3 to 400 people there. I began my speech by telling everyone that I had a secret. I revealed that my secret was that I have IBS and Social Anxiety Disorder. Guess what? No one laughed. In fact, people were shocked, sympathetic,and relieved that someone actually had the courage to tell others that they had a problem that many would consider embarassing. So many people came up to me afterwards and said that they too have IBS or depression, even anxiety. They said they didn't feel alone anymore. I finally felt as though I could overcome this. When we forget about ourselves and realize that we can help others, our pain disappears. Anyway, this was a great day for me! I hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving. Oh, by the way, just stuff your face. Everyone else is going to be doing it. If you gotta "go", just go. Anyone who treats you differently because of your trial probably doesn't even realize what you're going through. Don't leave people like that in the dark. tell everyone you possibly can about it. You'll soon realize that you're not alone, but you may even see that there are people with far worse problems than you and that you should really count your blessings.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

anidster, I appreciate your comments however I have to take exception to your view that everyone can "overcome" anxiety and depression via diet, prayer, exercise etc. I'm happy for you that it worked! With that in mind, many of us (talking about me here) have family histories with serious mental illness including psychosis, depression and suicides. There has also been some serius trauma (which I won't go into here) certainly caused PTSD. I'm not saying that everyone needs medication, not at all. But, if after YEARS of therapy, diet changes, exercise, and a person is still not functioning, then I say try the meds. It is better to live a quality life rather than one always just trying to keep ones' head above water. BTW, I eat an exellent diet, (high fiber, low fat, etc), exercise daily and so I'm doing many of things necessary to even give living normally a chance. I have loads of problems taking meds so if I have side effects I do not take them. But if I can find something that helps me feel better and by proxy I can start helping other people then I feel I will have accomplished a great goal.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Tiss,I'm with you on this one. I also have a family history of depression, suicide, mania and heavens knows what else and if modern medication can keep me "sane" then that's the way I will go. Although I am glad that others can find comfort in faith, I never felt ashamed about my conditions nor did I ever hide them from other people. I will be able to have a comfortable holiday--not because if I have "to go" I'll just do it--but because I won't have to go six times a day and will be able to enjoy the meal and the company. I know look forward to every day, rather than dreading it. Take care and Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------

